# Bontrager 29-1 Expert, 29x2.2" Tubeless ready?



## Graysku11 (Aug 30, 2011)

Does anyone know if the Bontrager 29-1 Expert, 29x2.2" that comes on the 2012 Trek X-Cal tubeless ready? I know the rims are. Not sure about the tires. Thanks for any info. Ride hard and never stop!!


----------



## trcons (Jun 26, 2011)

Yup, my understanding is they are. The "expert version" is not. Going to set mine up today, if somebody local has the rim strips in stock.


----------



## Graysku11 (Aug 30, 2011)

So are u saying they are? Cause mine are the Bontrager 29-1 "EXPERT", 29x2.2" Do you have the 2012 X-Cal?


----------



## trcons (Jun 26, 2011)

Sorry brain fart. I meant to say "team" not expert. I have a 2012 superfly same tires you have.


----------



## Graysku11 (Aug 30, 2011)

Cool thanks. U r the man. I'll be calling LBS and getting it set up.


----------



## Graysku11 (Aug 30, 2011)

I just called. LBS said they will do it for $30.


----------



## trcons (Jun 26, 2011)

lol I just did it myself for 30 not counting the stans. Rode them for 13 miles of singletrack and they are still holding air. Those bontrager rim strips are pretty sweet. I did it with tape on my roscoe, took twice as long.


----------



## Graysku11 (Aug 30, 2011)

That's cool. Can u tell a difference in the ride?


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

According to the Bontrager website, the 29-1 does not come in a TLR version for either the Expert or Team Issue

Bontrager: 29-1 (Model #09484)


----------



## Robsibis (Jan 4, 2007)

Trcons, Are you still having success running the 29-1 expert tires tubeless? I have a Superfly also and plan on doing the same. The 29-1 Team Issue are not in stock and doesn't sound like they will be for a while. So planning on converting the experts to tubeless. The only concern I have is the bead. I have a set on Stan's Crest wheels. Will let you know my experience.


----------



## Graysku11 (Aug 30, 2011)

UPDATE: I emailed Trek and they informed me that the Tires are NOT tubeless ready.


----------



## trcons (Jun 26, 2011)

I put another 26 miles on em Saturday. I am running them 40 psi and having zero issues. They are not very long wear tires. I doubt I will have a problem before I wear em out. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Graysku11 (Aug 30, 2011)

K. Keep me posted. 
Did you
have to do anything special to them since they are not tubeless ready?


----------



## trcons (Jun 26, 2011)

I did not do anything special. I bought the bondage rimstrips and I used stans, not the bondage servant.


----------



## Graysku11 (Aug 30, 2011)

Was it very hard to do?


----------



## ZXFT (Oct 17, 2010)

40 psi tubeless?!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

ZXFT said:


> 40 psi tubeless?!


Beat me to it.


----------



## trcons (Jun 26, 2011)

I dont' know how to do the quote thing, but as to 40 psi tubeless. I run 40 psi because I run all single track, I can handle the beating, and the tire rolls better at 40 psi and provides enough traction. I run them tubeless because the areas I run are thorny, and tubless with stans is lighter than tubes and stans.


----------



## trcons (Jun 26, 2011)

I forgot to mention, when the whole tubless thing started there were no tlr tires. I don't consider tlr on the side of a tire to be a requirement to run it tubeless.


----------



## Robsibis (Jan 4, 2007)

Trcons-you really are missing most all of the advantages of running tubeless by running them at 40PSI. Give the lower pressure a try, I think you will be pleasantly suprised with your results. As far as tubeless goes, pretty sure Mavic had the UST long before Stan or anyone else had tubeless products available to the public.
Anyway, mounted the bontrager 29-1 Experts up to my Crest wheelset without tubes or sealant to make sure they would seat. Was able to seat the bead by using my floor pump. VERY easy. Held air for about 2 hours before it went flat. Last night, I added 2 oz of Stan's sealant and inflated to 30 PSI. Sprayed the outside with soapy water to see where the air was escaping. Was coming out slowly around the bead. I rotated the tire to disperse the sealant and left overnight. This morning tire was still inflated. I did not check the pressure, however I suspect it lost no more than 2 PSI. My two biggest worries were losing pressure quickly and blowing bead. Looks like one of those has been nullified so now I just need to test the bead however I feel pretty good about it. Plan on racing them this weekend if everything works out. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## Graysku11 (Aug 30, 2011)

LBS said it doesn't matter if they are not rated TLR. Said all they have to do is use a rim strip. They are still going to do it for me for $30. Hopefully I can take it Saturday. But work is talking more overtime Saturday. 50 hours of over time in 2 weeks. I'm ready for it to be over so I can get back to riding!!!!


----------



## ZXFT (Oct 17, 2010)

trcons said:


> I dont' know how to do the quote thing, but as to 40 psi tubeless. I run 40 psi because I run all single track, I can handle the beating, and the tire rolls better at 40 psi and provides enough traction. I run them tubeless because the areas I run are thorny, and tubless with stans is lighter than tubes and stans.


I weigh 200#'s nude. Geared up I probably come in at a pedal stomping 205-210 lbs. I run 34 psi rear and 31 in the front. 40 psi is missing the benefits of tubeless because of *everything*. It has been beat to death in other threads, so I will not belabor the point further here.


----------



## trcons (Jun 26, 2011)

er um I am also 200#s....... I run 40 psi front and 40 back. I know for a fact it rolls faster. I only want the flat protection from running tubeless. So regardless of what expert advice you got in another thread, 40 psi is where its at. Know anbody running 34 psi 31 rear on their road bike? There is a reason for that. More pressure = less rolling reisitence = faster you.


----------



## ZXFT (Oct 17, 2010)

trcons said:


> er um I am also 200#s....... I run 40 psi front and 40 back. I know for a fact it rolls faster. I only want the flat protection from running tubeless. So regardless of what expert advice you got in another thread, 40 psi is where its at. Know anbody running 34 psi 31 rear on their road bike? There is a reason for that. More pressure = less rolling reisitence = faster you.


Dear god somebody help this man.

I could take the time to segment your response and debunk each lie you've posted with crediable evidence from higher-ups (ie Schwalbe), but then again, its not worth it. I'll let you do some independent studies because you will not listen to anything I say obviously. Btw I'll race you any time you want :thumbsup:

AZ.MTNS feel free to back me up here


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm 175 geared up and I run 23 to 25ish on my XR2's. I can't imagine what an extra 15 lbs would feel like.


----------



## chambersmatt (Apr 18, 2012)

nice


----------



## trcons (Jun 26, 2011)

Ok this is getting way out of hand. This is exactly why I never post. First I replied in this thread only becuase I was planning on converting the exact tire on the exact rim the original poster asked about. I found his post while looking for information on the bontrager rim strips, because I had used rim tape in the past. I converted that tire to tubeless the same day, rode it 12 miles told him of my experience. He asked several questions which I answered. I only mentioned the tire pressure I run because it was relevant to the fact that the tires are not tlr and at the pressure I am running I am not likely to roll it off the rim. Then the "tire pressure police" chimmed in with the oh so useful comment 40psi tubeless? Robsibis covered in a well thought out post that there are advantages to running lower pressure than I am. Then you imply that I am some kind of moron. Which I assure you I am not. As far as the lets race comment goes, come on over I live just over a block from 13 miles of singletrack


----------



## ZXFT (Oct 17, 2010)

Whereabouts do you live? I doubt we could actually make this happen, but I'm game to try


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

ZXFT said:


> Dear god somebody help this man.
> 
> I could take the time to segment your response and debunk each lie you've posted with crediable evidence from higher-ups (ie Schwalbe), but then again, its not worth it. I'll let you do some independent studies because you will not listen to anything I say obviously. Btw I'll race you any time you want :thumbsup:
> 
> AZ.MTNS feel free to back me up here


I run similar psi's as ZXFT and am of similar weight, the lower pressures have been demonstrated to have less rolling resistance (by Schwalbe as well as others) due to conforming to trail irregularities instead of "bouncing back". Lower pressures have even proved to be faster on road bikes for the same reason. I know it is contrary to pevelant belief but its true. My seat of the pants assessment tells me it is faster too, as well as being more comfortable. Give it a try before you condemn us.


----------



## ZXFT (Oct 17, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> I run similar psi's as ZXFT and am of similar weight, the lower pressures have been demonstrated to have less rolling resistance (by Schwalbe as well as others) due to conforming to trail irregularities instead of "bouncing back". Lower pressures have even proved to be faster on road bikes for the same reason. I know it is contrary to pevelant belief but its true. My seat of the pants assessment tells me it is faster too, as well as being more comfortable. Give it a try before you condemn us.


*highfive*

But seriously, it does work. And I'll still race whenever you want. There arent enough (mtb) races where I live (north texas).


----------

